# "Is your sister a plastic surgeon?"



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

He leaned the old 16-gauge against the corner of the blind to take a leak. 
As luck would have it, his dog Ginger knocked the gun over, it discharged 
and Lyle took most of an ounce of #4 bird shot in the groin. 
Several hours later, lying in a Duluth hospital bed, he came to and there was his doctor, Sven. 

" 'Vell Lyle, I got some good noos and some bad noos. Da' good noos is dat your going to be OK. 
Da' damage vas local to your groin, 'dere was very little internal damage, and I 'vas able to remove all of da' buckshot. 
"What's the bad news?", asks Lyle. 
" 'Da bad noos is 'dat 'dere 'vas some pretty extensive buckshot damage done to your manhood. 
I'm gonna' have to refer you to my sister, Lena. 
"Well, I guess that isn't too bad," says Lyle. "Is your sister a plastic surgeon or what?" 
"Not exactly," Sven says. "She's a flute player in da' Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra. 
And because all you have is Obamacare, 
she's going to teach you where to put your fingers so you don't piss in your eye."


----------

